

"I am Wired" - kriru

Hi guys,<p>Just saw The Social Network Movie and am curious what is the term "I am Wired"used through out means. I think it refers to coding but the movie depicts if you are wired you do not take a break but in my opinion one can.
======
agnokapathetic
As prevalent as Adderall/Amphetamines were in my college CS department, I
would not be unduly shocked to find out that all of the Harvard interns and
Sean Parker might possibly have used some stimulants for their coding
marathons.

------
mthomas
I think its just referring to being in the Zone:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_(psychology)#Professions_a...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flow_\(psychology\)#Professions_and_work)

